# BA Scarborough weekend fish specials



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey all, 
if you got the flyer and are thinking omg sunburst anthias are on sale for omg $15 this weekend a ba-scarborough, know that head office put the picture of the wrong fish on the flyer. it is in fact the truncate anthia, which is a completely different fish, but the one listed.
FYI
however, they did get in some dwarf dart gobies (aln this one is for you!) a schooling fish for picos (they do better in numbers, get them all if you can!), recently featured in reefbuilders 
http://reefbuilders.com/2010/03/23/dwarf-dartfish-aioliops-megastigma/

and red headed gobies, elacatinus puncticulatus that aren't often available locally, though reef aquatica can get captive bred ones from ORA.
cheers,
M


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

ok I wasn't on that flyer email but what are you saying, is it the sunburst that's on special or the other one?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

It is not the sunburst anthia on sale, it is the truncate anthia.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

ok thanks.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Teemee, any idea of the cost on those dwarf dartfish?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

the dwarf darts were $24.99. I just stopped by there at 2 this afternoon. And there was only ONE left. I guess peeps read this post by TeeMee. So I didn't get it but will call to see when they bring it in. I did get red pygmy goby to go with my tiny panda goby. also got a cute red dragonet. I wasn't cheap but worth it.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

anymore of those red pygmy gobies, or red dragonets left at the BAs?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I took the last pygmy goby ($25). there are 3 more red dragonets (more maroon color IMO). Dwarf panda gobies are at SUM, 2 left.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks teemee!!  can i even still put a dart fish into my tank? even if i have a 1inch clown in it already?

but i guess i already missed the deal  at least i'll know for next time!  i was running around getting coral today


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Bayinaung said:


> the dwarf darts were $24.99. I just stopped by there at 2 this afternoon. And there was only ONE left. I guess peeps read this post by TeeMee. So I didn't get it but will call to see when they bring it in. I did get red pygmy goby to go with my tiny panda goby. also got a cute red dragonet. I wasn't cheap but worth it.


If you don't have a colony of stylophora or poccilopora, you might want to get one for the panda goby, that is what they live in in the wild - with over 100 sharing a large colony.



aln said:


> thanks teemee!!  can i even still put a dart fish into my tank? even if i have a 1inch clown in it already?
> 
> but i guess i already missed the deal  at least i'll know for next time!  i was running around getting coral today


with a clown, heck no... these are the size of the micro rasboras - super tiny. and clowns have big mouths!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

teemee said:


> If you don't have a colony of stylophora or poccilopora, you might want to get one for the panda goby, that is what they live in in the wild - with over 100 sharing a large colony.
> 
> with a clown, heck no... these are the size of the micro rasboras - super tiny. and clowns have big mouths!


hahah! thats what i thought!  my clown already chew on my when i have my hand in the tank!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

teemee said:


> If you don't have a colony of stylophora or poccilopora, you might want to get one for the panda goby, that is what they live in in the wild - with over 100 sharing a large colony.


yeah I'm thinking of getting a frag of that coral tomorrow. I'm going to make a 5 gallon pico with those two little fishes and put it on my desk. I'm pretty freakin excited about this project. So that will make THREE nanos I will have. sigh. that might be too much.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> I took the last pygmy goby ($25). there are 3 more red dragonets (more maroon color IMO). Dwarf panda gobies are at SUM, 2 left.


do u remember the cost on the red dragonets?


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Bayinaung said:


> yeah I'm thinking of getting a frag of that coral tomorrow. I'm going to make a 5 gallon pico with those two little fishes and put it on my desk. I'm pretty freakin excited about this project. So that will make THREE nanos I will have. sigh. that might be too much.


Its never to much! Im thinking about getting another one also! A 12g


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

fyi i think these are regular red scooters, not the ruby reds.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

what?! they posted them as dragonnets on there! bummer  they were $40. One I got looks nice though. shouldn't have bought on impulse.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

they are dragonets. there are brown scooters, red scooters, the ruby reds were 50 - there are several different species of dragonets. it's up to you to do your research and know what you are buying. you should look them up on reef builders.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I didn't see ruby reds - not the ones that look like that. I'm happy with the little guy I got though. It's still cute. 

FYI the tiny panda goby didn't make the trip. I think it's just too small to survive a shipment through the winter (less than half an inch, maybe 6mm). to be honest they weren't moving at all when I looked at them in the store. I thought it was just their nature.... after I opened the bag the little guy wouldn't move, though it looks the same as when I saw it in the store so I thought it was still alive. not to be. oh well. hope they get them again in the summer.

There goes my micro pico idea. now this reduces my nanos to two.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

if you got the panda goby at sum, they've been there for weeks now...
i've seen them in the wild - they're very social compared to other clown gobies I've seen, living in huge colones on massive stylos. who knows if they were eating. I think the trick with these is to have:
1) a large stylo
2) ability to provide live food, at least in the beginning - don't forget, they're tiny...
3) buy as many of them as possible, to mimic what it would be like for them in the wild.
At least, that's what I plan to do with a pico I plan for the fall.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

kewl. do you know how often they come in? If we do get them in TO often enough I might plan ahead like you said, with the coral they like set up in a pico.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

You should get the 4" dia. stylo from me now before it is too late as you seldom see that large for sale.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

teemee said:


> if you got the panda goby at sum, they've been there for weeks now...
> i've seen them in the wild - they're very social compared to other clown gobies I've seen, living in huge colones on massive stylos. who knows if they were eating. I think the trick with these is to have:
> 1) a large stylo
> 2) ability to provide live food, at least in the beginning - don't forget, they're tiny...
> ...


teemee... did you see stylos at SUM? also I wonder if that's how he got the panda gobies


----------

